# ni mu



## Lixia

Qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi cosa vuol dire esattamente l'espressione "ni mu"  nella frase seguente: 

" No sabía que tu amiga fuera tan tímida; en toda la noche no ha dicho *ni mu*"

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Farro

Vuol dire che non ha parlato, che é stata muta.


----------



## Lixia

Farro said:


> Vuol dire che non ha parlato, che é stata muta.


 

"Mu" quindi n*o*n significa nulla in pratica , ecco perchè n*o*n lo trovavo nel dizionario


----------



## MkRoz

*¡BIENVENIDA AL FORUM!*

*Ejemplo:* 
A lo mejor está incómoda con nosotras *ya que no ha dicho ni mu,* en toda la mañana. (*situación: *En un visita-_reunida con amigas_).

*Significado: *Una persona que está callada casi todo el rato en una reunión/conversación,..

Saludos,
Mk


----------



## pattyfashiion

Non ha fatto un fiato, non ha aperto bocca, è stata zitta...etc


----------



## Larroja

Lixia said:


> Qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi cosa vuol dire esattamente l'espressione "ni mu"  nella frase seguente:
> 
> " No sabía que tu amiga fuera tan tímida; en toda la noche no ha dicho *ni mu*"
> 
> Gracias por adelantado



In italiano diciamo "non ha detto neanche ba".


----------



## Neuromante

"Mu" è il verso dalla muca. In prattica, il minimo nella clasifica dei discorsi impegnativi.


----------



## Lixia

Grazie a tutti , sono molto entusiasta di ricevere tutte queste notizie , sto imparando giusto adesso lo spagnolo , e i dubbi sono veramente tanti


----------



## 0scar

Lixia said:


> "Mu" quindi nn significa nulla in pratica , ecco perchè n*o*n lo trovavo nel dizionario


 
*mu*
*mu**1**.*
*1. *onomat. U. para representar la voz del toro y de la vaca.
*2. *m. *mugido.*
*no decir ni **~**.*
*1. *loc. verb. coloq. No decir palabra alguna, permanecer en silencio



Tendrías que usar este diccionario
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/

Saludos


----------



## Lixia

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/

Gracias :*


----------



## Pacalito

Per restare sugli animali si dice anche "no decir ni pío"  ciau Lixia


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> "Mu" è il verso della mucca. In pratica, il minimo nella classifica dei discorsi impegnativi.


 
gg


----------



## Lixia

Pacalito said:


> Per restare sugli animali si dice anche "no decir ni pío"  ciau Lixia




Hola Pacalito , gracias


----------



## neutrino2

Dalle mie parti (nord) si dice anche *non ha spiccicato parola* (da non trasformare, come fanno molti in "non ha* spiaccicato* parola"  ).

Qui in Spagna qualche tempo fa si vedeva la pubblicità di un servizio di SMS dai telefoni pubblici affissa sui telefoni stessi. Si vedeva il muso di una mucca legato da un fiocco (in modo che non potesse aprire la bocca) y la frase: Habla sin decir ni mu.


----------



## enza74

In Italiano ho sentito anche "Non ha detto neanche bee" facendo riferimento al verso della pecora!


----------



## Larroja

Larroja said:


> In italiano diciamo "non ha detto neanche ba".



Mi autocito: diciamo anche "non ha detto né a né ba".


----------

